# Obama says Beck, Limbaugh fuel 'troublesome' political climate



## Yurt (Apr 2, 2010)

Obama says Beck, Limbaugh fuel 'troublesome' political climate

Obama says Beck, Limbaugh fuel &#39;troublesome&#39; political climate - Yahoo! News

what a whiner...he only specifically calls out those on the right, not a peep about left wing nutters...


----------



## Baruch Menachem (Apr 2, 2010)

SOP for the guy.  The snake oil salesman can't have anyone asking questions, and it is not the crook who is the problem.


----------



## maineman (Apr 2, 2010)

Yurt said:


> Obama says Beck, Limbaugh fuel 'troublesome' political climate
> 
> Obama says Beck, Limbaugh fuel 'troublesome' political climate - Yahoo! News
> 
> what a whiner...he only specifically calls out those on the right, not a peep about left wing nutters...



no left wingers are castigating him on a daily basis.  do YOU spend a lot of time attacking YOUR allies?


----------



## Yurt (Apr 2, 2010)

Baruch Menachem said:


> SOP for the guy.  The snake oil salesman can't have anyone asking questions, and it is not the crook who is the problem.



if they guy wants to end political vitriol as he calls it, don't be a hack and act like its only the people on the right causing political vitriol...though he, in passing, mentioned dems do it as well, he focuses on slamming certain right wing talk show hosts while ignoring the rabid left talk show hosts....

he is basically dishonest and as you say, a snake oil salesman


----------



## beowolfe (Apr 2, 2010)

Yurt said:


> Obama says Beck, Limbaugh fuel 'troublesome' political climate
> 
> Obama says Beck, Limbaugh fuel 'troublesome' political climate - Yahoo! News
> 
> what a whiner...he only specifically calls out those on the right, not a peep about left wing nutters...



Actually, he calls out Beck and Limbaugh.  The only way this is 'specifically calling out those on the right' is if Beck and Limbaugh represent the viewpoints of all of those on the right.  Is that what you're saying?


----------



## Baruch Menachem (Apr 2, 2010)

Beck and Limbaugh at their worst are no where half as bad as Oberman when he is at his closest approach to sane.


----------



## jillian (Apr 2, 2010)

Baruch Menachem said:


> SOP for the guy.  The snake oil salesman can't have anyone asking questions, and it is not the crook who is the problem.



i'm sorry.. i thought you were talking about beck and rushbo.


----------



## Yurt (Apr 2, 2010)

beowolfe said:


> Yurt said:
> 
> 
> > Obama says Beck, Limbaugh fuel 'troublesome' political climate
> ...



no

he only specifically called out "certain" right wing talk show hosts while not doing so with lefties


----------



## Yurt (Apr 2, 2010)

jillian said:


> Baruch Menachem said:
> 
> 
> > SOP for the guy.  The snake oil salesman can't have anyone asking questions, and it is not the crook who is the problem.
> ...



obama is not proud


----------



## Zoom-boing (Apr 2, 2010)

Yurt said:


> Obama says Beck, Limbaugh *fuel 'troublesome' political climate*
> 
> Obama says Beck, Limbaugh fuel 'troublesome' political climate - Yahoo! News
> 
> what a whiner...he only specifically calls out those on the right, not a peep about left wing nutters...



And Barry doesn't?? Give me a break.


----------



## Stephanie (Apr 2, 2010)

The Obama is the sorriest excuse for a President next to Jimma Carter.

cry me a frigger river Obama.


----------



## WillowTree (Apr 2, 2010)

Yurt said:


> Obama says Beck, Limbaugh fuel 'troublesome' political climate
> 
> Obama says Beck, Limbaugh fuel 'troublesome' political climate - Yahoo! News
> 
> what a whiner...he only specifically calls out those on the right, not a peep about left wing nutters...



Beck and Limbaugh will be his first political prisoners.


----------



## maineman (Apr 2, 2010)

WillowTree said:


> Yurt said:
> 
> 
> > Obama says Beck, Limbaugh fuel 'troublesome' political climate
> ...



the world would be a better place if THAT happened!


----------



## WillowTree (Apr 2, 2010)

maineman said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > Yurt said:
> ...





yes, comrade!


----------



## kwc57 (Apr 2, 2010)

Yurt said:


> Obama says Beck, Limbaugh fuel 'troublesome' political climate
> 
> Obama says Beck, Limbaugh fuel 'troublesome' political climate - Yahoo! News
> 
> what a whiner...he only specifically calls out those on the right, not a peep about left wing nutters...



Well......they do.  Both sides do.  The left sit and nod their heads when Olberman or Matthews spew and the right sits and nods their heads when Beck of Limbaugh spew.  Both sides believe their guys are presenting fact and exposing the losers on the other side.  In truth, they are trying to fill airtime, get ratings and turn a buck.  There has always been sniping from one side to the other in politics.  The great divide that exists today is much, much worse than days gone by.  What is the difference.  24 hours cable news channels that need something to present for 24 hours that will keep you coming back, talk radio and internet blogs.  Opinion and punditry.....unlike broadcast network news, newspapers and news magazines who have an editorial process that vets a story for accuracy......do not have to meet the same standards.  They can say whatever they want and the sheeple will lap it up.


----------



## maineman (Apr 2, 2010)

WillowTree said:


> maineman said:
> 
> 
> > WillowTree said:
> ...



sleep with one eye open... you could - and should - be next.


----------



## rightwinger (Apr 2, 2010)

The biggest problem Limbaugh and Beck cause is for the moderate Republican. Any Republican who wants to negotiate or seek a middle ground has the attack dogs on him in hours.

It will cause the defeat of many Repuplicans in moderate districts and will prevent the GOP from being a national party again


----------



## Stephanie (Apr 2, 2010)

rightwinger said:


> The biggest problem Limbaugh and Beck cause is for the moderate Republican. Any Republican who wants to negotiate or seek a middle ground has the attack dogs on him in hours.
> 
> It will cause the defeat of many Repuplicans in moderate districts and will prevent the GOP from being a national party again



LOL, you mean seek the middle ground like the Obama and his comrades in this Congress have done with the Republicans.

give me a break.


----------



## beowolfe (Apr 2, 2010)

Baruch Menachem said:


> Beck and Limbaugh at their worst are no where half as bad as Oberman when he is at his closest approach to sane.



You've got to be kidding.  Though I think Oberman is  too, I've never seen him crying.  I've never known him to be addicted to drugs.  Just those two things along make the BeckBaugh combination far worsse, IMO.


----------



## Yurt (Apr 2, 2010)

Zoom-boing said:


> Yurt said:
> 
> 
> > Obama says Beck, Limbaugh *fuel 'troublesome' political climate*
> ...



as has been shown before....he is really the whiner in chief

can you imagine if bush whined about the vitriol said about him?  he would not have time to do anything else...


----------



## crpravens (Apr 2, 2010)

rightwinger said:


> The biggest problem Limbaugh and Beck cause is for the moderate Republican. Any Republican who wants to negotiate or seek a middle ground has the attack dogs on him in hours.
> 
> It will cause the defeat of many Repuplicans in moderate districts and will prevent the GOP from being a national party again



Moderate Republicans lose elections = McCain


----------



## kwc57 (Apr 2, 2010)

Yurt said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> > Yurt said:
> ...



No worries, George was on a mission from God.


----------



## Immanuel (Apr 2, 2010)

He said this:

http://news.yahoo.com/s/ynews/ynews_ts1437



> Walking with Smith on the grounds of the White House, the president said that he is "concerned about a political climate in which the other side is demonized" and that "everybody has a responsibility, Democrats or Republicans, to tone down some of this rhetoric." What's different about today, Obama suggested, is the way overheated rhetoric has moved into the mainstream.



After saying this?

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AQFFZJpTmD0&feature=player_embedded]YouTube - Obama spends almost 6 minutes demonizing his opponents[/ame]



Immie


----------



## rightwinger (Apr 2, 2010)

crpravens said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > The biggest problem Limbaugh and Beck cause is for the moderate Republican. Any Republican who wants to negotiate or seek a middle ground has the attack dogs on him in hours.
> ...



George Bush lost him that election


----------



## Immanuel (Apr 2, 2010)

rightwinger said:


> crpravens said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Although Bush didn't help, I have to say that I don't think McCain could have won the election if WMD's had been found, if Osama bin Ladin had been captured, if the stock market had hit 30,000, if unemployment was at 2%, if Iraq had become our closest ally  AND if Hell had frozen over.

Immie


----------



## Soggy in NOLA (Apr 2, 2010)

Obama says a lot of stupid things... who cares what he says.


----------



## Yurt (Apr 2, 2010)

Immanuel said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > crpravens said:
> ...



i agree


----------



## The T (Apr 2, 2010)

Yurt said:


> beowolfe said:
> 
> 
> > Yurt said:
> ...


 
Yep. Reid and his mignions failed already. Anyone remember "The Letter"?

October 2007...

*Letter To Get Limbaugh Fired Signed By Obama*


----------



## The T (Apr 2, 2010)

Don't kid yourself folks. We know what's next. These people have no regard for the Constitution at all.


----------



## xotoxi (Apr 2, 2010)

Yurt said:


> what a whiner...


 
You calling someone a whiner?

That's rich!!!


----------



## jillian (Apr 2, 2010)

rightwinger said:


> crpravens said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



not really.... mccain was ahead in the polls til the economy tanked. he looked like he was floundering and people looked at his VP candidate and said... ummmm.... I don't think so.


----------



## The T (Apr 2, 2010)

jillian said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > crpravens said:
> ...


 

Actually? The McCain campaign held her back. Seems to me she keeps getting invitied to all kinds of events. So your argument holds -ZERO- Water.


----------



## Avatar4321 (Apr 2, 2010)

Yurt said:


> Obama says Beck, Limbaugh fuel 'troublesome' political climate
> 
> Obama says Beck, Limbaugh fuel 'troublesome' political climate - Yahoo! News
> 
> what a whiner...he only specifically calls out those on the right, not a peep about left wing nutters...



Well it's not like Obama is doing anything that is troublesome. Ignoring the Constitution is perfectly natural. Seizing power, natural. Telling people he'll bring a gun to a knife fiht, natural.

You know it's only the people exposing the administration that is the problem. It's not the people actually making the crappy policies. Just those revealing them.


----------



## The T (Apr 2, 2010)

Avatar4321 said:


> Yurt said:
> 
> 
> > Obama says Beck, Limbaugh fuel 'troublesome' political climate
> ...


 
And of course? [Drumroll]?

Survey says? _Those defending thier Liberties from a bunch of Marxist/Statists._


----------



## Gunny (Apr 2, 2010)

Yurt said:


> Obama says Beck, Limbaugh fuel 'troublesome' political climate
> 
> Obama says Beck, Limbaugh fuel 'troublesome' political climate - Yahoo! News
> 
> what a whiner...he only specifically calls out those on the right, not a peep about left wing nutters...



O-blah-blah fueled the troublesome political climate being so stupid a red brick would be a better President.


----------



## The T (Apr 2, 2010)

Gunny said:


> Yurt said:
> 
> 
> > Obama says Beck, Limbaugh fuel 'troublesome' political climate
> ...


 
But would the brick listen? Of course the majority of the people are talking to the walls anyway...(Might as well be)....


----------



## Vel (Apr 2, 2010)

beowolfe said:


> Baruch Menachem said:
> 
> 
> > Beck and Limbaugh at their worst are no where half as bad as Oberman when he is at his closest approach to sane.
> ...




Interesting don't you think that Beck kicked alcohol and Rush kicked his oxy, but the weak willed wonder in the Whitehouse can't seem to quit HIS drug addiction? He has no backbone. No wonder Beck and Limbaugh seem to terrify him.

Obama still lighting up, but anti-smoking groups laud effort to quit / The Christian Science Monitor - CSMonitor.com


----------



## Zander (Apr 2, 2010)

Obama's message to all who disagree with him: FUCK YOU, I WON.


----------



## Xenophon (Apr 2, 2010)

You have to wonder if Barry wears diapers he's such a fucking crybaby.

Is he aware of what presidents like Nixon, Ford, Carter, Reagan,Clinton and the Bushes had to put up with from the press?

None of them gave interviews attacking their critics, all of them felt the office of president was above such pettiness.

Not barry, he lives for it.

Most unpresidential and immature POTUS ever, yet another first for him.


----------



## Avatar4321 (Apr 2, 2010)

maineman said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > Yurt said:
> ...



Thank you for revealing yourself as an enemy to the United States. Do you have any concept of liberty?


----------



## Avatar4321 (Apr 2, 2010)

rightwinger said:


> The biggest problem Limbaugh and Beck cause is for the moderate Republican. Any Republican who wants to negotiate or seek a middle ground has the attack dogs on him in hours.
> 
> It will cause the defeat of many Repuplicans in moderate districts and will prevent the GOP from being a national party again



How do you compromise with tyranny?


----------



## maineman (Apr 2, 2010)

Avatar4321 said:


> maineman said:
> 
> 
> > WillowTree said:
> ...



go fuck yourself.  I was protecting your sorry ass when you were in diapers, asshole.

Clearly, sarcasm is a bit too advanced for your troglodytic brain to grasp.


----------



## rightwinger (Apr 2, 2010)

The T said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Absolutely....America LOVES Palin

Obama ha NO chance of beating her

You Betcha!


----------



## Avatar4321 (Apr 2, 2010)

maineman said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> > maineman said:
> ...



I was unaware that military service entitled you to usurp liberty and arrest people who disagree with you.

And there was no sarcasm in the post. I'm a master of sarcasm. 

I'm glad i clearly struck a nerve.


----------



## boedicca (Apr 2, 2010)

It's just Obama being all Transparent again.


----------



## AquaAthena (Apr 2, 2010)

Yurt said:


> Obama says Beck, Limbaugh fuel 'troublesome' political climate
> 
> Obama says Beck, Limbaugh fuel 'troublesome' political climate - Yahoo! News
> 
> what a whiner...he only specifically calls out those on the right, not a peep about left wing nutters...



Yes, they see through The Anointed One and his radical, corrupt and unethical agenda, and they aren't afraid to stand up and be counted.  This way, "we the people" receive both sides and as of this posting, still have a choice?


----------



## Yurt (Apr 2, 2010)

xotoxi said:


> Yurt said:
> 
> 
> > what a whiner...
> ...



everything i learned i learned from you 

whine on crytoxi


----------



## The T (Apr 2, 2010)

rightwinger said:


> The T said:
> 
> 
> > jillian said:
> ...


 
Translation: "_I hate Sarah because she could run circles around me because I HATE Smart articulate women that speak off the cuff with real ideals that most Americans can relate to because my Obamessiah has yet to do therefore *SHE* must be destroyed with empty rhetoric that I put on display here for fellow USMB Members..and did I mention that I am a brainwashed non-thinking, talking point spouting idiot without an original thought?* [The SHORT of it] *I hate being bested by a Conservative WOMAN*_


----------



## Zona (Apr 2, 2010)

maineman said:


> Yurt said:
> 
> 
> > Obama says Beck, Limbaugh fuel 'troublesome' political climate
> ...



Aaaaaaand end this dumb thread.  This is the perfect end to it.


----------



## The T (Apr 2, 2010)

Zona said:


> maineman said:
> 
> 
> > Yurt said:
> ...


 
Really? *I* Don't think so.


----------



## Chris (Apr 2, 2010)

Yurt said:


> Obama says Beck, Limbaugh fuel 'troublesome' political climate
> 
> Obama says Beck, Limbaugh fuel 'troublesome' political climate - Yahoo! News
> 
> what a whiner...he only specifically calls out those on the right, not a peep about left wing nutters...



That's because there aren't any.


----------



## The T (Apr 2, 2010)

The T said:


> Yurt said:
> 
> 
> > beowolfe said:
> ...


 
And yes folks...Limbaugh got 2.1 Million for the origional letter. He gave it to charity.

Dingy Harry Reid later tried to grab CREDIT for the sale...what a fuckin' DIRTBAG.

Does the attack against Limbaugh (Beck, others, and the 1st Amendment cease)? NO. 

Obama hates the truth, especially about himself, and his Statist pals and what they're doing to this Republic.

Reid's Rush Limbaugh Smear Letter Nears $1 Million Bid (Update: $2.1 Million!) | NewsBusters.org

He's gonna continue the rhetoric against those that speak against him. And those of you that hate "BOOOOSH"?

Did Bush act like this? Is this very 'Presidential' to belittle citizens he doesn't like by these means?

Hardly. You folks are fuckin sick. The attacks continue.


----------



## The T (Apr 2, 2010)

Chris said:


> Yurt said:
> 
> 
> > Obama says Beck, Limbaugh fuel 'troublesome' political climate
> ...


 
All HAIL...! The Voice of Know Nothingness speaks...NOT.


----------



## Chris (Apr 3, 2010)

The T said:


> Chris said:
> 
> 
> > Yurt said:
> ...



Thanks for proving my point.


----------



## Rinata (Apr 3, 2010)

Immanuel said:


> He said this:
> 
> Obama says Beck, Limbaugh fuel &#39;troublesome&#39; political climate - Yahoo! News
> 
> ...



I don't think he said anything that isn't true!!! He has to set the record straight. The right has not been telling the truth about what will happen when the bill passed. They have made it sound like the end of the world. You cannot expect Obama to be silent. And he most certainly did not demonize anybody.

Obama mentioned that John Boehner said it would be another Armaggeden. When the crowd booed him, Obama said that it wasn't necessary to do that. All he did was repeat what some of the GOP said. He did not demonize them one bit.

Let's be fair. Was he just supposed to ignore all of the ridiculous things  being said and just let people think they were true?? That's very unreasonable.


----------



## Avatar4321 (Apr 3, 2010)

Chris said:


> Yurt said:
> 
> 
> > Obama says Beck, Limbaugh fuel 'troublesome' political climate
> ...



Chris, please tell me you are not that naive.


----------



## Avatar4321 (Apr 3, 2010)

Rinata said:


> I don't think he said anything that isn't true!!! He has to set the record straight. The right has not been telling the truth about what will happen when the bill passed. They have made it sound like the end of the world. You cannot expect Obama to be silent. And he most certainly did not demonize anybody.
> 
> Obama mentioned that John Boehner said it would be another Armaggeden. When the crowd booed him, Obama said that it wasn't necessary to do that. All he did was repeat what some of the GOP said. He did not demonize them one bit.
> 
> Let's be fair. Was he just supposed to ignore all of the ridiculous things  being said and just let people think they were true?? That's very unreasonable.



You were right at the beginning. You don't think.

And to answer your question. No he wasnt supposed to ignore the people. But he did and he signed that unconstitutional bill anyway.


----------



## Rinata (Apr 3, 2010)

Avatar4321 said:


> Rinata said:
> 
> 
> > I don't think he said anything that isn't true!!! He has to set the record straight. The right has not been telling the truth about what will happen when the bill passed. They have made it sound like the end of the world. You cannot expect Obama to be silent. And he most certainly did not demonize anybody.
> ...



Such crap.


----------



## Immanuel (Apr 3, 2010)

Rinata said:


> Immanuel said:
> 
> 
> > He said this:
> ...



He lied.  He accused everyone on the right of attacking him and used Boehner as an example.  Boehner was using hyperbole.  Not that Obama has never done so, I am sure.  He demonized everyone that had the guts to stand up and say that this bill was crap.

People have not been saying it is the end of the world except in hyperbolic statements.  People have not been saying that it was the end of freedom except in hyperbolic statements.  People have been saying that the bill sucks and it does.  It is nothing less than the first step towards the elimination of the private insurance industry and a governmental takeover of the entire health care industry.  Now some of you may think that is fabulous.  I happen to think that it is a disaster.  The VA is an example of what happens when we let government handle health care.  Our vets are not getting "top notch" health care as they should be.  They get "cheap" health care.  Under this new bill, we will all be getting "cheap" health care.  You may want "cheap" health care.  Me? I'd prefer getting "top notch" health care, provided by the best medical system in the world.  

The industry needs reform, but it is not so much the medical system that needs reform.  It is the insurance industry that needs reform.  But, stepping backwards, to VA type reform is absolutely not the best thing for this country.

He does not have to set the records straight.  He made this comment:



> everybody has a responsibility, Democrats or Republicans, to tone down some of this rhetoric.



And ratcheted up his rhetoric.  So, I assume everyone except him has the responsibility to tone done some of this rhetoric.  How convenient!

Immie


----------



## rightwinger (Apr 3, 2010)

The T said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > The T said:
> ...



I love Sarah Palin and urge all Republicans to vote for her


----------



## rightwinger (Apr 3, 2010)

Avatar4321 said:


> Rinata said:
> 
> 
> > I don't think he said anything that isn't true!!! He has to set the record straight. The right has not been telling the truth about what will happen when the bill passed. They have made it sound like the end of the world. You cannot expect Obama to be silent. And he most certainly did not demonize anybody.
> ...



Rightwing still shovelling the crap and lies that didn't work before. 

The bill is Constitutional and the rightwing politically motivated suits will all disappear.

The majority of Americans supported healthcare reform. The Republicans just added those who opposed the bill because it did not do enough as supporting their opposition. 

The Bill is now LAW....the GOP does not have the gonads to run on taking it away from Americans. Granny is still alive and there are no deathpanels or government takeover


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Apr 3, 2010)

LOLOLO!!

This is fucking hilarious!

The President of the USA is a whiny little bitch complaining about what people are saying about him.

OMG!  This is priceless!

If he wasn't CinC this would be a total joke, but when a malignant narcissist sociopath with a God Complex has control of the US military you have to worry, at least a little bit, about him trying to stamp out resistance here at home.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Apr 3, 2010)

rightwinger said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> > Rinata said:
> ...



Paul Krugman says you're wrong about the death panels, the Dem will save a lot of money by switching elderly people from living to non-living


----------



## Yurt (Apr 3, 2010)

Immanuel said:


> Rinata said:
> 
> 
> > Immanuel said:
> ...



so true

he was running around scaring the crap out of everyone telling them our country would go bankrupt if the bill doesn't pass, people will DIE if we don't IMMEDIATELY pass the bill etc....

yet the bill takes 4 years to kick in.....IMO, obama is a petty dishonest president who can't take criticism


----------



## Yurt (Apr 3, 2010)

Chris said:


> Yurt said:
> 
> 
> > Obama says Beck, Limbaugh fuel 'troublesome' political climate
> ...


----------



## bodecea (Apr 3, 2010)

Yurt said:


> Obama says Beck, Limbaugh fuel 'troublesome' political climate
> 
> Obama says Beck, Limbaugh fuel 'troublesome' political climate - Yahoo! News
> 
> what a whiner...he only specifically calls out those on the right, not a peep about left wing nutters...



Yeah, they do.   Next obvious point you wish to make, Sherlock?


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Apr 3, 2010)

Can you imagine the gut-busting laughter in Iran, Russia and China that we have a President who is a whiny little school girl over our Free Press?


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Apr 3, 2010)

We're so fucked.

280 Congressmen and a President are bent on moving us to Fascism/Marxism but POTUS is a little school girl when it comes to criticism.

We are so so so fucked.


----------



## Truthmatters (Apr 3, 2010)

enjoy the number ten can , there is more on the shelf


----------



## maineman (Apr 3, 2010)

CrusaderFrank said:


> We're so fucked.
> 
> 280 Congressmen and a President are bent on moving us to Fascism/Marxism but POTUS is a little school girl when it comes to criticism.
> 
> We are so so so fucked.



and I must tell you.... watching you get your panties in a bunch day after day about how badly you think we are "fucked" is one of the many sources of glee in my life.  thanks.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Apr 3, 2010)

Truthmatters said:


> enjoy the number ten can , there is more on the shelf


----------



## Misty (Apr 3, 2010)

I personally take everything anyone says with a grain of salt. 

They all twist stories to favor their viewpoint. 

I still like rush best though. But I double check any facts he gives because occasional he twists the truth.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Apr 3, 2010)

maineman said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> > We're so fucked.
> ...



Look, I know Liberals either don't have parents or don't have parents or elderly relatives they care about and are reptilian when it comes to their children; if you didn't abort them you just leave them on the sand and let them fend for themselves, but many of us have several generation in this country and always wanted to leave it better for our children then when we came of age.

Go back to reading "The Audacity of Hope" because in November we're taking the Congress back and Obama can give all the little whiny school girl speeches he wants.

Then in 2012, Obama, if he decides to run, will lose in Mondalian proportions and we will give people back their freedom, liberties, money and choices.


----------



## Truthmatters (Apr 3, 2010)

Get used to the look of a number ten can.

Its all the way open and there is more on the shelf


----------



## maineman (Apr 3, 2010)

CrusaderFrank said:


> maineman said:
> 
> 
> > CrusaderFrank said:
> ...





nothing but stupid insults and grand predictions.  whatever will you do - other than keep up this incessant whiny caterwauling - if those predictions do not come true?


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Apr 3, 2010)

Unless Obama intend to send in troops to turn of "subversive" radio and TV stations all he is doing is making himself look like an upset little school girl


----------



## rightwinger (Apr 3, 2010)

CrusaderFrank said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Avatar4321 said:
> ...



Still waiting for your Deathpanels..........


----------



## Avatar4321 (Apr 3, 2010)

rightwinger said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> > Rinata said:
> ...



Only the tax provisions of the bill are taking effect. You wont see the full effects for years. To argue that there arent problems now doesnt mean this bill doesnt call them.


----------



## Zona (Apr 3, 2010)

The T said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> > maineman said:
> ...



"You" also think Mark Levin is some kind of intellectual giant.  He is a joke.  "You" also think Palin is a mentally qualified Presidential contender.  

You are a joke sir.  Seriously.


----------



## del (Apr 3, 2010)

Zona said:


> The T said:
> 
> 
> > Zona said:
> ...



true, but at least he isn't obsessed with hannity.


----------



## Avatar4321 (Apr 3, 2010)

Zona said:


> The T said:
> 
> 
> > Zona said:
> ...



So because you disagree with them, they are a joke. Got ya.


----------



## Political Junky (Apr 3, 2010)

Yurt said:


> Obama says Beck, Limbaugh fuel 'troublesome' political climate
> 
> Obama says Beck, Limbaugh fuel &#39;troublesome&#39; political climate - Yahoo! News
> 
> what a whiner...he only specifically calls out those on the right, not a peep about left wing nutters...


That's the only reason Limbaugh and Beck have a job, to stir up shit.


----------



## maineman (Apr 3, 2010)

Avatar4321 said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> > The T said:
> ...



if I agreed with Palin's political philosophy to the "T", I would STILL think that she was a joke and an embarrassment.  honestly.


----------



## keee keee (Apr 3, 2010)

Stephanie said:


> The Obama is the sorriest excuse for a President next to Jimma Carter.
> 
> cry me a frigger river Obama.



This kind of speech will get you on the Obama enemies list and off the Obama christmas card list. you are the reason the economy is doing so badly!!!!! shut up and start agreeing with the Messiha!!! comrade... P.S. Drink the purple Kool-aid it's good for you!!!


----------



## Immanuel (Apr 3, 2010)

Political Junky said:


> Yurt said:
> 
> 
> > Obama says Beck, Limbaugh fuel 'troublesome' political climate
> ...



You know something?  If I could make as much money stirring up shit as Limbaugh and Beck do, I'd be doing a hell of a lot of stirring.  

Immie


----------



## Political Junky (Apr 3, 2010)

Go for it.


----------



## Yurt (Apr 3, 2010)

Political Junky said:


> Yurt said:
> 
> 
> > Obama says Beck, Limbaugh fuel 'troublesome' political climate
> ...



so all the left talk show hosts are totally altruistic and for the benefit of society???


----------



## Immanuel (Apr 3, 2010)

Political Junky said:


> Go for it.



hahaha,

Did you miss the "if"?  

Immie


----------



## Stephanie (Apr 3, 2010)

Yurt said:


> Political Junky said:
> 
> 
> > Yurt said:
> ...



but of course.
and so are all are Democrats, Progressives, Socialist and Commies.
it's ONLY Republican and conservatives who are HATEFUL, don't ya know


----------



## sitarro (Apr 3, 2010)

Xenophon said:


> You have to wonder if Barry wears diapers he's such a fucking crybaby.
> 
> Is he aware of what presidents like Nixon, Ford, Carter, Reagan,Clinton and the Bushes had to put up with from the press?
> 
> ...





maineman said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> > We're so fucked.
> ...



What do you care, you are flipping off this country and moving to that shithole Mexico.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 3, 2010)

Zona said:


> "You" also think Mark Levin is some kind of intellectual giant.  He is a joke.  "You" also think Palin is a mentally qualified Presidential contender.
> 
> You are a joke. . . .



*Mark Levin's short bio*:


> Mark R. Levin grew up in Cheltenham Township, Montgomery County, Pennsylvania, a suburb of Philadelphia, Pennsylvania. Levin graduated from Cheltenham High School and holds a B.A. from Temple University, where he graduated Phi Beta Kappa and magna cum laude. Levin also earned a J.D. from the Beasley School of Law of Temple University.
> 
> Beginning in 1981, Levin served as advisor to several members of President Ronald Reagan's Cabinet, eventually becoming Associate Director of Presidential Personnel and ultimately Chief of Staff to Attorney General Edwin Meese; Levin also served as Deputy Assistant Secretary for Elementary and Secondary Education at the U.S. Department of Education, and Deputy Solicitor of the U.S. Department of the Interior.
> 
> ...



I wouldn't exactly call him a lightweight.

As to Sarah Palin's mental qualifications to be President she iwasinfinitely more qualified with credentials than either candidate Hillary Clinton or candidate Barack Obama, and because she is so much more able to competently articulate a point of view when asked an extemporaneous question than either of the other two, I'm guessing her IQ is probably higher.


----------



## Political Junky (Apr 3, 2010)

Foxfyre said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> > "You" also think Mark Levin is some kind of intellectual giant.  He is a joke.  "You" also think Palin is a mentally qualified Presidential contender.
> ...


I think you're serious about Palin, which is really pathetic.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 3, 2010)

Political Junky said:


> I think you're serious about Palin, which is really pathetic.



Yes I am.  She may not be tough enough, but we never know that part until they actually hold the office.  She may not be informed enough yet, though I understand she is working hard on that part.  She may not have the temperament for it, but there is compelling no reason to think that she doesn't.  But she sure as heck is as mentally capable as anybody else we've had in that office.

And shall we assume that you are conceding your ugly opinion of Levin?  At least on the grounds that there isn't much to him?


----------



## CMike (Apr 3, 2010)

Yurt said:


> Obama says Beck, Limbaugh fuel 'troublesome' political climate
> 
> Obama says Beck, Limbaugh fuel 'troublesome' political climate - Yahoo! News
> 
> what a whiner...he only specifically calls out those on the right, not a peep about left wing nutters...



Being a devout communist, he doesn't tolerate dissenting opinions.


----------



## CMike (Apr 3, 2010)

Political Junky said:


> Yurt said:
> 
> 
> > Obama says Beck, Limbaugh fuel 'troublesome' political climate
> ...



Since Barak Hussein and his minions are so full of shit there is a lot to work with.


----------



## SFC Ollie (Apr 3, 2010)

maineman said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > Yurt said:
> ...



Forget these words?

"I, _____, do solemnly swear (or affirm) that I will support and defend the Constitution of the United States against all enemies, foreign and domestic;


----------



## rightwinger (Apr 3, 2010)

SFC Ollie said:


> maineman said:
> 
> 
> > WillowTree said:
> ...



Cool...I took the same oath


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 3, 2010)

CMike said:


> Political Junky said:
> 
> 
> > Yurt said:
> ...



Beck came on the political scene as a result of 9/11 that shook him to his very core and prompted him to get involved.  He started off fairly slow but has been gaining fans and increasing his ratings consistently over the past eight years.

Limbaugh came on the political scene in 1984 locally in Sacramento and by 1988 he was nationally syndicated and has enjoyed a very impressive fast rise to the top.   Now Reagan was President in 1984 and George HW Bush was elected in 1988.  So I wonder what 'shit' he was kicking up during those years when he was achieving unprecedented ratings or during the HW Bush years especially where there was a GOP congress?   He has maintained #1 ratings throughout it all.


----------



## Avatar4321 (Apr 3, 2010)

rightwinger said:


> Cool...I took the same oath



As did I. So why ignore it?


----------



## edthecynic (Apr 3, 2010)

The T said:


> Yurt said:
> 
> 
> > beowolfe said:
> ...


How dare Reid condemn "phony soldier" and draft dodger Stuttering LimpTard for calling the 7 Iraq Vets who dared send an op-ed letter to the NY Times "Phony Soldiers." 2 of the 7 have since died protecting LimpTard's right to smear them.

Phony Soldier Limptard likes to dress up and impersonate a soldier but was too cowardly to become a real one during Vitenam.


----------



## uscitizen (Apr 3, 2010)

Yurt said:


> Obama says Beck, Limbaugh fuel 'troublesome' political climate
> 
> Obama says Beck, Limbaugh fuel 'troublesome' political climate - Yahoo! News
> 
> what a whiner...he only specifically calls out those on the right, not a peep about left wing nutters...



Good for Obama 
Perhaps he is finally beginniing to grow a pair.

Just becuase he did not mention left nutters does not invalidate his statement.


----------



## edthecynic (Apr 3, 2010)

Xenophon said:


> You have to wonder if Barry wears diapers he's such a fucking crybaby.
> 
> Is he aware of what presidents like *Nixon*, Ford, Carter, Reagan,Clinton and the Bushes had to put up with from the press?
> 
> ...


NIXON!!!!!! 

All he did was get the Smothers Brothers' top rated show kicked off the air, nothing "petty" about that! That's perfectly OK because Nixon didn't give an interview.
Brilliant!


----------



## Chris (Apr 3, 2010)

Beck, Limbaugh, and FoxLies will be thrown on the garbage heap of history.


----------



## uscitizen (Apr 3, 2010)

Who got Rather fired?
And made jokes about CBS?


----------



## edthecynic (Apr 3, 2010)

keee keee said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> > The Obama is the sorriest excuse for a President next to Jimma Carter.
> ...


Typical CON$ervoFascist projection. See the first quote in my sig.

Of course, it was NIXON who had an "enemies list" so CON$ therefore accuse Obama of having one to muddy the waters. Whatever CON$ say about Libs, just assume they are describing themselves and you can derive the truth from their lies.


----------



## ihopehefails (Apr 4, 2010)

What Obama is trying to do is the same thing the progressives have always done and that is to cast their opponents as some kind of social evil that has to be stamped out.   Of course, people, who have already accepted the idea of the parental state, accept whatever their papa Obama has to say about their evil brothers.   They then go on a crusade to destroy those people.


----------



## edthecynic (Apr 4, 2010)

edthecynic said:


> keee keee said:
> 
> 
> > Stephanie said:
> ...





ihopehefails said:


> What Obama is trying to do is the same thing the *progressives have always done and that is to cast their opponents as some kind of social evil that has to be stamped out.*   Of course, people, who have already accepted the idea of the parental state, accept whatever their papa Obama has to say about their evil brothers.   They then go on a *crusade to destroy those people.*


Trying to pass Phony Soldier LimpTard as a progressive again. 

See, I point out how CON$ operate and the very next post they proove it! 

November 24, 2009
RUSH:  *The left*, my friends, *is a truly evil bunch.*

February 11, 2008
RUSH: See, I think *liberalism* needs to be beaten back; I think it needs to be defeated; I think politically* it is the enemy; ... It has to be beaten, not joined, not be reached out to, not be gotten along with, not worked with.  It needs to be beaten*


----------



## Zona (Apr 4, 2010)

Yurt said:


> Obama says Beck, Limbaugh fuel 'troublesome' political climate
> 
> Obama says Beck, Limbaugh fuel 'troublesome' political climate - Yahoo! News
> 
> what a whiner...he only specifically calls out those on the right, not a peep about left wing nutters...



Beck, Hannity, Rush..slam him day after day after day.  to me that makes them the whiners.  They are whining because they lost even though they are happy they did.  Its great for their ratings.


----------



## Sarah G (Apr 4, 2010)

ihopehefails said:


> What Obama is trying to do is the same thing the progressives have always done and that is to cast their opponents as some kind of social evil that has to be stamped out.   Of course, people, who have already accepted the idea of the parental state, accept whatever their papa Obama has to say about their evil brothers.   They then go on a crusade to destroy those people.



It is kind of Rovian, isn't it..  The article was actually very good and the vitriol, in the end, will be the thing that casts his opponents as evil doers.

In this interview, I believe he is encouraging rightwing extremists to continue down this path, it really isn't great strategy.


----------



## skookerasbil (Apr 4, 2010)

THATS troublesome????


How about this?

Woman asks Obama yesterday, "Mr President, what about my taxes?"

He gives a 17 minute response. Obviously thinks people were born yesterday!!! YIKES!!!


44 - Obama's 17-minute, 2,500-word response to woman's claim of being 'over-taxed'


Redistribution of wealth for the gay......................


----------



## SuMar (Apr 4, 2010)

Yurt said:


> Obama says Beck, Limbaugh fuel 'troublesome' political climate
> 
> Obama says Beck, Limbaugh fuel 'troublesome' political climate - Yahoo! News
> 
> what a whiner...he only specifically calls out those on the right, not a peep about left wing nutters...





And what is Obama's thoughts on that when Bush was in office and the liberal media was no different?


----------



## CMike (Apr 4, 2010)

Liberals don't tolerate dissent.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 4, 2010)

skookerasbil said:


> THATS troublesome????
> 
> 
> How about this?
> ...



The President is a master at filibustering to death any questions that might challenge his judgment or intent.  I've watched him control the message that way time and time again.  And if he can't control the message, he does his damndest to demonize it and those who give it.

Whatever failings President Bush had, I don't recall him responding to or demonizing those who criticized him in that way.   But then President Bush, however wrong he might have been, believed in his own message.  I don't think President Obama does.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Apr 4, 2010)

maineman said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> > maineman said:
> ...



Real Americans puke at the thought of Socialism, you're a lunatic fringe who lied your way into a temporary majority. 

There's not a chance you'll continue to control Congress after November and the further out in lunaticfringeland you go until then the greater your losses.


----------



## Meister (Apr 4, 2010)

Obama always needs a fall guy for his social policies....it sure can't be that most Americans aren't on board with his agenda....It has just got to be Rush, and Beck that is the problem.
The president needs to stand up and take responsibility for his own actions, and not always have the blame game going on.  It's more immaturity from this guy.


----------



## Rinata (Apr 4, 2010)

Immanuel said:


> Rinata said:
> 
> 
> > Immanuel said:
> ...



Can you supply some quotes of times when he demonized anybody?? Because that is not his style. If he repeats some of the stupid things Boehner says, he does it to defend himself. If the GOP does not wish to be quoted, then they should shut up. To turn around and pretend the words came from Obama is typical of them.


----------



## del (Apr 4, 2010)

who will rid me of this troublesome priest?


----------



## mudwhistle (Apr 4, 2010)

Sarah G said:


> ihopehefails said:
> 
> 
> > What Obama is trying to do is the same thing the progressives have always done and that is to cast their opponents as some kind of social evil that has to be stamped out.   Of course, people, who have already accepted the idea of the parental state, accept whatever their papa Obama has to say about their evil brothers.   They then go on a crusade to destroy those people.
> ...



Best way to handle your critics is ignore them and prove them wrong.

Instead Obama incourages them....ridicules them like a punk....brings himself down beneath their level.

He can't handle criticism because he knows it's true. A man who believes in himself doesn't care what his critics think. Obama can defend his policies but when he starts telling everyone to stop watching Fox and listening to Rush he's whining. He doesn't like the truth to be told about him.


----------



## Immanuel (Apr 4, 2010)

Rinata said:


> Immanuel said:
> 
> 
> > Rinata said:
> ...



Did you watch all of the video in the OP?  That is exactly what he was doing throughout that entire 6:42.

He demonizes others to defend himself?  Is that manly of him?

I know you are not saying: "If the GOP does not wish to be quoted, then they should shut up" because that is what I have been complaining about in another thread.  That is exactly what liberals want those of us who do not conform to their wishes to do.  STFU, is what they want from us.

I'm sorry, last I checked this was a free country.  I'm entitled to have my say and so are you.  It is becoming more and more evident that there are some (both Democrats and Republicans) in this land that don't see it that way.  When they win... we have lost.

Immie


----------



## edthecynic (Apr 4, 2010)

del said:


> who will rid me of this troublesome priest?


I see you got your Phony Soldier Stuttering LimpTard talking points!


----------



## Stephanie (Apr 4, 2010)

edthecynic said:


> del said:
> 
> 
> > who will rid me of this troublesome priest?
> ...



and we see you get all your hate and talking points about Rush from mediamatters, do you get paid?


----------



## The T (Apr 4, 2010)

Meister said:


> Obama always needs a fall guy for his social policies....it sure can't be that most Americans aren't on board with his agenda....It has just got to be Rush, and Beck that is the problem.
> The president needs to stand up and take responsibility for his own actions, and not always have the blame game going on. It's more immaturity from this guy.


 
Their tools: Blame, minimize, deny, obfuscate.


----------



## edthecynic (Apr 4, 2010)

Stephanie said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> > del said:
> ...


You mindless drones have been parroting that BS for years but have yet to show any of the LimpTard quotes I use on the mediamatters website.
How can I get something from mediamatters that they don't have in the first place??????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## Si modo (Apr 4, 2010)

*Obama says Beck, Limbaugh fuel 'troublesome' political climate * 

Of course they are creating a 'troublesome political climate' for Obama.  Anything that isn't easy for him is troublesome to him.


----------



## pete (Apr 4, 2010)

Yurt said:


> Obama says Beck, Limbaugh fuel 'troublesome' political climate
> 
> Obama says Beck, Limbaugh fuel 'troublesome' political climate - Yahoo! News
> 
> what a whiner...he only specifically calls out those on the right, not a peep about left wing nutters...


Everyone on the right complains about the left and everyone on the left bitches about the right .... United my fucking ass


----------



## The T (Apr 4, 2010)

Si modo said:


> *Obama says Beck, Limbaugh fuel 'troublesome' political climate *
> 
> Of course they are creating a 'troublesome political climate' for Obama. Anything that isn't easy for him is troublesome to him.


 
And he has never had a private sector job outside of what he's been given by the Government, or those that he had surrounded himself with.

Thus his rhetoric. He's a petulant child.


----------



## The T (Apr 4, 2010)

pete said:


> Yurt said:
> 
> 
> > Obama says Beck, Limbaugh fuel 'troublesome' political climate
> ...


 
Obama is practicing what the left does best. Divide and conquer.


----------



## boedicca (Apr 4, 2010)

Si modo said:


> *Obama says Beck, Limbaugh fuel 'troublesome' political climate *
> 
> Of course they are creating a 'troublesome political climate' for Obama.  Anything that isn't easy for him is troublesome to him.





The Truth is always troublesome to somebody who is obfuscating.

Just sayin'.


----------



## edthecynic (Apr 4, 2010)

The T said:


> pete said:
> 
> 
> > Yurt said:
> ...


There you go again, trying to pass the Right off as the Left. See the first quote in my sig.

CON$ hate America so much they want to destroy this country from within by completely polarizing its people and pitting them against each other.

August 16, 2007
RUSH:  See, just what I just said.  An organization that is *not conservative will, by definition, be liberal.*

May 12, 2008
RUSH:  by definition, if someone or some organization is *not conservative, it's by definition going to be liberal, not moderate, not independent, it's going to be liberal*

February 11, 2008
RUSH: See, I think* liberalism needs to be beaten* back; I think it needs to be defeated; I think politically *it is the enemy*; ... *It has to be beaten, not joined, not be reached out to, not be gotten along with, not worked with.  It needs to be beaten*


----------



## boedicca (Apr 4, 2010)

Uh...Limbaugh is not an elected official.

He's an info-tainer.


----------



## edthecynic (Apr 4, 2010)

boedicca said:


> Uh...Limbaugh is not an elected official.
> 
> He's an info-tainer.


He's the voice of the GOP hate media propaganda machine and their HONORARY member of Congress.
All the hate he spews is for the benefit of HIS PARTY. He admits he's a Party hack first and a CON$ervoFascist last.

May 14, 2008
RUSH:   This thing down in Mississippi, the special election, regardless of party, *conservatives could have voted for the Republican down there*, doesn't matter.  In two of the three of these cases, in two of the three of* these House Republican congressional losses, they have been beaten by conservative Democrats, big-time conservative, social conservative Democrats.*  The Republican Party is ceding conservatism in the South to the Democrat Party.  *You know, yesterday was a very frustrating day, as you know. *

CALLER:   I was wondering* if the Democrats in Mississippi were more conservative than the Republicans, why wouldn't you be pleased about that as a conservative?*

RUSH:  You think* I ought to be happy* that there's conservatism out there.  *I'm not happy my own party* wants to get rid of it.  I'm mad that *my own party* wants to cast conservatism aside.  I know there's plenty of conservatism out there.  *That's the source of the frustration. 
*


----------



## Si modo (Apr 4, 2010)

OM *gasp* G!  A celebrity is a Republican?


----------



## boedicca (Apr 4, 2010)

edthecynic said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > Uh...Limbaugh is not an elected official.
> ...




He is not The Voice of the GOP.   

He is a Radio Personality - not an elected representative.  

The fact that he supports the GOP doesn't make it owned by him.

Try again.


----------



## Stephanie (Apr 4, 2010)

edthecynic said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > Uh...Limbaugh is not an elected official.
> ...



you lie with so much ease, how do you sleep at night?


----------



## Samson (Apr 4, 2010)

boedicca said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> > boedicca said:
> ...



My own shoes make me wear them.


----------



## Angelhair (Apr 4, 2010)

_What??? Obama is a president???? Nah! Just find him a poor excuse for one, that's all._


----------



## The T (Apr 4, 2010)

boedicca said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> > boedicca said:
> ...


 
If that were the case? _George Soros_ (Whom OWNS _Media Matters_) is an elected REP...to what is the question. 

Spot on.


----------



## The T (Apr 4, 2010)

edthecynic said:


> The T said:
> 
> 
> > pete said:
> ...


 
Really? -YOU- project well. Conservatives I know and trust are for preservation of this Republic as the Founders gave it to us. LIBERTY. Not the Government's LIBERTY to foist rules/Regs on us that we don't want.

you're sore as Hell that WE are putting YOU in your place, and calling your bullshit out for what it is. 

It's Fuckwits like you that are for what the Statists are doing and have done to the people by denying Liberty by Legislation outside the Constituion.

I cannot help that you don't KNOW the history of this Republic, and how the very people that *YOU* applaud are tearing it apart while blaming it on those defending Liberty in it's purest sense as presented in the Founding Documents.

So sorry. I don't buy into your brand of bullshit, so *YOU* may peddle it elsewhere...and take a bath...yer Bullshit projection is stinking up USMB.


----------



## edthecynic (Apr 4, 2010)

The T said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> > The T said:
> ...


The only thing CON$ervoFascists want to "preserve" is their pure hatred for America. It is the CON$ervaTards who have been threatening secession from the American Union again.

One thing is certain with CON$ervative Hateists, the more they hate America the more they pretend to love her.


----------



## Avatar4321 (Apr 4, 2010)

edthecynic said:


> The only thing CON$ervoFascists want to "preserve" is their pure hatred for America. It is the CON$ervaTards who have been threatening secession from the American Union again.
> 
> One thing is certain with CON$ervative Hateists, the more they hate America the more they pretend to love her.



people from both sides have argued for secession. 

Do you even know what America is? Cause it sounds like you don't.


----------



## edthecynic (Apr 5, 2010)

Avatar4321 said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> > The only thing CON$ervoFascists want to "preserve" is their pure hatred for America. It is the CON$ervaTards who have been threatening secession from the American Union again.
> ...


There's that "Two wrongs make THE Right" argument, except you can't name a single Democratic Governor who called for secession!


----------



## jeffrockit (Apr 5, 2010)

Immanuel said:


> He said this:
> 
> Obama says Beck, Limbaugh fuel &#39;troublesome&#39; political climate - Yahoo! News
> 
> ...



That's a classy speech from the POTUS.... if he were in High School. He is pissed off the American people didn't just swallow it and wait for the next one. The fact that he is campaigning on the merits of the bill, indicates he is still trying to convince people. He does have a bit of the, spoiled child that was never told anything against his beliefs or was told he had to do something. Pretty juvenile way to act for the most powerful man in the country.
For all the talk about how Obama was voted in by a majority, so live with it, why then, when a majority doesn't want something, its too bad. The administration continually reframes the debate whenever challenged and the country suffers. With each stimulus, TARP, cash for clunkers or any other entitlement program, this country suffers. 
The jobs numbers is a joke as 50k were temp Census workers, other temp workers and a few actual jobs. 3.8 million Govt workers have been added to the payroll while 1.7 million private company workers are still unemployed. Again the administration frames it as a success. On the surface (headlines for the dumb masses), the economy is recovering, but dig a little and the reality is just as bleak as it has been. Where do you think Govt gets the money to pay these govt jobs....oh yeah, our tax dollars.
Dems complained when Bush was in office and the unemployment was about 5. Don't hear much on that with Obama with the numbers in double digits. I thoughts Dems were all about "fairness".


----------



## Avatar4321 (Apr 5, 2010)

edthecynic said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> > edthecynic said:
> ...



Hardly. Im just disputing your claim that it's only conservatives who have been threatening secession.

You really should keep track of your arguments before you make yourself look stupid.


----------



## edthecynic (Apr 5, 2010)

boedicca said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> > boedicca said:
> ...


He is by his OWN words a GOP toady! If he was a Movement CON$ervative, as he tries to pass himself off as, he would have been happy that the CON$ervative movement made inroads into the Democratic Party, as the caller said. But he said that the CON$ervative movement's gains in the Democratic Party made him unhappy and FRUSTRATED, hardly the FEELINGS of a true Movement CONSERVATIVE!!!

And this is what is so obvious about the brainwashed DittoTards, even when LimpTard admits he's a Republican hack rather than a Movement CON$ervative they STILL believe him when he lies about being a Movement CON$ervative rather than a GOP partisan.

Jan 29, 2008
RUSH:   I am a 'movement conservative', not a Republican partisan.


----------



## Stephanie (Apr 5, 2010)

edthecynic said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > edthecynic said:
> ...



lol, you really do have a hardon for Rush, don't you, a lowly Radio Talk show host.


----------



## edthecynic (Apr 5, 2010)

Avatar4321 said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> > Avatar4321 said:
> ...


Typical CON$ervative projection. 

You disputed nothing because you didn't give a Democratic equivalent to Secessionist Governor Perry of Texas. You simply proved that CON$ never admit they are wrong no matter how obvious it is.


----------



## edthecynic (Apr 5, 2010)

Stephanie said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> > boedicca said:
> ...


And there it is, no matter how obvious the lie, DittoTards still defend their MessiahRushie the only way they know how, an Alinsky personal attack.

If anything, I have a "hardon" for the piss-easy task of making you mindless zombies eat your MessiahRushie's words. 

Jan 3, 2008
RUSH:   *I know I have a lot of power. I don't think about it. I don't consciously try to exercise it.*  (to staff) I do not, *I don't care what you're laughing about in there*, I -- (interruption) What?  I do what?  
Dawn's in there being very wifey. I'm sitting here, *I'm being honest, and I'm saying I know I've got a lot of power*


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Apr 5, 2010)

I think it's pretty funny that POTUS is putting himself on the same level as a guy who does a radio show 3 hours a day, it says way more about POTUS than about the radio guy.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Apr 5, 2010)

Obama is scared of Beck, Rush, Sean and O'Reilly because they are not afraid to speak the truth and to expose Obama for what he is. His only recourse is to try to marginalize them, but it won't work. Us independent thinking Americans are a hell of a lot smarter than Obama gives us credit for.


----------



## Claudette (Apr 5, 2010)

Stephanie said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> > boedicca said:
> ...



LOl. Gotta agree.

I don't listen to Rush and I watch Beck once in a blue moon. Both of these guys are entertainers. Period. Funny how some folks think what they say is important enough to be considered the gospel of the GOP. LOL. Jeeze.

It does seem to me though that the only people who are "problematic" for Barry boy are the ones that don't agree with him or he lefty agenda. 

Hmmm. Think he has a lot of "problems" out there right now and it ain't Rush or Beck. LOL.


----------



## edthecynic (Apr 5, 2010)

Stephanie said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> > del said:
> ...


If you were honest, you would have to admit that there is no one at mediamatters who OWNS Stuttering LimpTard like me! 

If mediamatters were truly "out to get him" as he and his minions constantly whine, you would think Soros would jump at the opportunity to hire me.


----------



## uscitizen (Apr 5, 2010)

Stephanie said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> > boedicca said:
> ...



Yeah it is amazing that Rush was able to work his way into raidio at all since his dad owned the station.


----------



## Vast LWC (Apr 5, 2010)

So, let me get this straight.

Limbaugh and Beck can go on the air every day and call Obama a "Socialist", a "Stalinist", a "Racist", a "Nazi", etc, etc...

But God forbid Obama say anything critical about them specifically!  Oh, no, can't have that!  Limbaugh and Beck are sacrosanct!!!

Of course they're both also nut-job, *drug addicts*.

And then you call Obama a "whiner"?  Wow, the hypocrisy is utterly off the chart.

As for Olbermann, etc, yes, they also suck, but they're not the ones creating the "atmosphere" that he was referring to at the moment.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Apr 5, 2010)

uscitizen said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> > edthecynic said:
> ...


Link?


----------



## Meister (Apr 5, 2010)

uscitizen said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> > edthecynic said:
> ...


Not that it makes any difference now.  But, I never heard that....can you show a link to your source?


----------



## Claudette (Apr 5, 2010)

Vast LWC said:


> So, let me get this straight.
> 
> Limbaugh and Beck can go on the air every day and call Obama a "Socialist", a "Stalinist", a "Racist", a "Nazi", etc, etc...
> 
> ...



Well. One would think that the POTUS would have bigger fish to fry than Rush or Beck. Jeeze. 

Unless he considers their opinions worthwhile. LOL


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Apr 5, 2010)

Vast LWC said:


> So, let me get this straight.
> 
> Limbaugh and Beck can go on the air every day and call Obama a "Socialist", a "Stalinist", a "Racist", a "Nazi", etc, etc...
> 
> ...



If you don't understand the difference between radio personalities and the POTUS then you are just plain fucking stupid!

The POTUS is supposed to represent everyone, not just his left wing base.


----------



## Meister (Apr 5, 2010)

Vast LWC said:


> So, let me get this straight.
> 
> Limbaugh and Beck can go on the air every day and call Obama a "Socialist", a "Stalinist", a "Racist", a "Nazi", etc, etc...
> 
> ...



I think that barry would have much more on his plate than whining about a couple of radio and television jocks.


----------



## Vast LWC (Apr 5, 2010)

Lonestar_logic said:


> If you don't understand the difference between radio personalities and the POTUS then you are just plain fucking stupid!
> 
> The POTUS is supposed to represent everyone, not just his left wing base.



The Corporate-Owned media has more power in this country right now than 99% of politicians.

If you don't understand that, than YOU are fucking stupid.


----------



## Vast LWC (Apr 5, 2010)

Meister said:


> I think that barry would have much more on his plate than whining about a couple of radio and television jocks.



Ahh, so it's all fun-and-games to these guys until someone calls them on their unbelievably offensive garbage, right?

Tough.  If you're going to preach anarchist revolution hate-speech, and you're part of a vast media empire that holds massive amounts of sway among certain segments of the population, than at some point you become a threat to national security.  That's just the way it is.


----------



## del (Apr 5, 2010)

Vast LWC said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> > I think that barry would have much more on his plate than whining about a couple of radio and television jocks.
> ...



i bet you look good in brown. am i right?


----------



## Vast LWC (Apr 5, 2010)

del said:


> i bet you look good in brown. am i right?



The Nazis were a "grassroots" movement skilled in propaganda and intimidation also, until they took power in Germany.  It was only then that they became the establishment.

The Corporate Media has become a vast source of power.  Rupert Murdoch has the power to influence more people than 90% of politicians.

Everyone must be guaranteed freedom of speech, but anyone with that kind of power must be held accountable for their actions.


----------



## Flaylo (Apr 5, 2010)

Rush, Glenn and the Tea Bastards are the fringe of the right, as long as people look up to them they will always fail and the Tea Bastards along with Glenn and Rush will lose at the polls in November.


----------



## uscitizen (Apr 5, 2010)

Meister said:


> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> > Stephanie said:
> ...



Nope I got it years ago from a Rush appearance on the Letterman show.


----------



## Gunny (Apr 5, 2010)

Yurt said:


> Obama says Beck, Limbaugh fuel 'troublesome' political climate
> 
> Obama says Beck, Limbaugh fuel 'troublesome' political climate - Yahoo! News
> 
> what a whiner...he only specifically calls out those on the right, not a peep about left wing nutters...



The fact Obama is President and ramming his fascism down our throats has fueled a troublesome political climate.


----------



## Skull Pilot (Apr 5, 2010)

A president with any class at all would ignore Beck and Limbaugh.

Is he too fucking stupid to realize that he is Limbaugh's and Becks best advertising?


----------



## Claudette (Apr 5, 2010)

Vast LWC said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> > I think that barry would have much more on his plate than whining about a couple of radio and television jocks.
> ...




Wonder what your thoughts were when the left was crucifying Bush?? 

Kinda doubt you had a problem with that. 

Were the lefties a threat to national security back then?? Oh wait. They were progressives. Thats okay. LOL. What a bunch of bs pal.


----------



## Flaylo (Apr 5, 2010)

Gunny said:


> Yurt said:
> 
> 
> > Obama says Beck, Limbaugh fuel 'troublesome' political climate
> ...




Marine, the Tea Bastards are the fascists, go and take a class on political science or pick up a damn dictionary and look up what fascism is.


----------



## Flaylo (Apr 5, 2010)

Skull Pilot said:


> A president with any class at all would ignore Beck and Limbaugh.
> 
> Is he too fucking stupid to realize that he is Limbaugh's and Becks best advertising?




Anyone with class would ignore Beck, Limbaugh and the Tea Bastards.


----------



## uscitizen (Apr 5, 2010)

"You are eith with us or for the terrorists"


----------



## Skull Pilot (Apr 5, 2010)

Flaylo said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > A president with any class at all would ignore Beck and Limbaugh.
> ...



Yeah and don't forget to add the libby wackos like that Ed guy


----------



## Gunny (Apr 5, 2010)

Skull Pilot said:


> A president with any class at all would ignore Beck and Limbaugh.
> 
> Is he too fucking stupid to realize that he is Limbaugh's and Becks best advertising?



Him and the rest of the leftnuts.  They're ALL his best advertising.  Look how many threads on just those two alone are on just this board?


----------



## Flaylo (Apr 5, 2010)

Skull Pilot said:


> Flaylo said:
> 
> 
> > Skull Pilot said:
> ...



Liberals make a lot more sense than conservatives because less of them are bought off SOBS than conservatives. Conservatives like playing the judge and jury of others but don't like it when they're judged and juried, its "Un-American" to do so, to them that is.


----------



## Skull Pilot (Apr 5, 2010)

Flaylo said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > Flaylo said:
> ...



Spoken like a true partisan

Both sides are just as guilty


----------



## Flaylo (Apr 5, 2010)

Gunny said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > A president with any class at all would ignore Beck and Limbaugh.
> ...



Limbaugh the fat drug addict and especially Beck the lying crybaby have become more prominent because of Obama, especially Beck. Negative attention is dysfunctional.


----------



## Flaylo (Apr 5, 2010)

Skull Pilot said:


> Flaylo said:
> 
> 
> > Skull Pilot said:
> ...



The only conservatives that make any sense are the moderate conservatives because they're actually think instead of following the old guard. Some liberals are stupid, they're just not as stupid as conservatives, its all mathematical.


----------



## Skull Pilot (Apr 5, 2010)

Flaylo said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > Flaylo said:
> ...



Spoken like a true partisan.

Again.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Apr 5, 2010)

Vast LWC said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > If you don't understand the difference between radio personalities and the POTUS then you are just plain fucking stupid!
> ...



How many laws does the "Corporate-Owned media" enact?


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Apr 5, 2010)

uscitizen said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> > uscitizen said:
> ...



Prove it!


----------



## uscitizen (Apr 5, 2010)

Lonestar_logic said:


> Vast LWC said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...



Umm ATT and Verizon seemd to get themselves "pardoned" for their illegal wiretap and records activities.

Just one small example.  
The coprorations get others to do their work for them.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Apr 5, 2010)

Flaylo said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > A president with any class at all would ignore Beck and Limbaugh.
> ...



Like you're ignoring them now huh?


----------



## Meister (Apr 5, 2010)

Vast LWC said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> > I think that barry would have much more on his plate than whining about a couple of radio and television jocks.
> ...



A threat to national security? 
Your fear mongering, Vast.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Apr 5, 2010)

Flaylo said:


> Gunny said:
> 
> 
> > Skull Pilot said:
> ...



Still ignoring them I see.


----------



## Skull Pilot (Apr 5, 2010)

Lonestar_logic said:


> Flaylo said:
> 
> 
> > Gunny said:
> ...


----------



## Meister (Apr 5, 2010)

Flaylo said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > A president with any class at all would ignore Beck and Limbaugh.
> ...



I guess with all your posts on Beck, and Limbaugh...you must not have any class.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Apr 5, 2010)

uscitizen said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > Vast LWC said:
> ...



You didn't answer my question. Let me ask it again, and I'll type slow. How many laws does the "Corporate-Owned media" enact? Since you claim they possess more power than the government it should be an easy question to answer. Also answer this, how much taxes does the the "Corporate-Owned media" require the US citizens to pay?


----------



## Flaylo (Apr 5, 2010)

Meister said:


> Flaylo said:
> 
> 
> > Skull Pilot said:
> ...



I have plenty of class because I am not brainwashed by those two asswipes. If you defend them you have no class.


----------



## Samson (Apr 5, 2010)

Flaylo said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> > Flaylo said:
> ...



I don't defend them and I don't have any class.


----------



## Vast LWC (Apr 5, 2010)

Claudette said:


> Wonder what your thoughts were when the left was crucifying Bush??
> 
> Kinda doubt you had a problem with that.
> 
> Were the lefties a threat to national security back then?? Oh wait. They were progressives. Thats okay. LOL. What a bunch of bs pal.



I regularly state that I think Olbermann, Maddow, etc, etc are a bunch of partisan hacks.

I hate all talking heads.

The President of the United States has every right to state that media sources are creating hostile environments, when they clearly ARE doing just that.

He's not trying to shut them down, he's speaking his mind on the issue.

Are you all saying that he's not allowed to respond to these douchebags?

Well, you know what, that's too damn bad.  They're talking all kinds of bullshit, and they hold massive amounts of influence.

When the same type of yellow journalism happened around the turn of the 20th Century, a president ended up assassinated, thanks to William Randolph Hearst.

The conditions are about the same now as they were then.  Media drumming up extremist, anarchist sentiment, etc, etc.


----------



## Vast LWC (Apr 5, 2010)

Lonestar_logic said:


> How many laws does the "Corporate-Owned media" enact?



Pretty much all of them.

With the Media's hold on public opinion, they influence_ every_ election which means they influence_ every_ law.


----------



## Vast LWC (Apr 5, 2010)

Meister said:


> A threat to national security?
> Your fear mongering, Vast.



Sweet, that's what Hearst said too, when people talked about his yellow journalism.

McKinley was shot by one of his "fans".


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Apr 5, 2010)

Vast LWC said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > How many laws does the "Corporate-Owned media" enact?
> ...



HAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHHAHAHAHA you beleive the media enacts laws? Then you are one stupid fuck!! You've been PWNED!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Stephanie (Apr 5, 2010)

Vast LWC said:


> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> > Wonder what your thoughts were when the left was crucifying Bush??
> ...



yeah he HAS every right, but then he shouldn't be surprised when the people he supposedly Represents point and laugh at him for looking and acting like a childish whiny assed thug


----------



## Meister (Apr 5, 2010)

Flaylo said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> > Flaylo said:
> ...



Were you talking about defending, or ignoring, which is it?  Because I could swear you used the word ignore in your post.  Are you saying your moving the goal posts?
By the way....I'm defending no one, Beck and Limbaugh needs no defending as long as we have freedom of speech.  You wanna take that away, sonny?  Well do ya?


----------



## Claudette (Apr 5, 2010)

Vast LWC said:


> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> > Wonder what your thoughts were when the left was crucifying Bush??
> ...




Don't remember that I ever heard Bush complain about what was said about him via the media. There was certainly more than enough to complain about with the left leaning LSM in this country. 

This POTUS makes a point of pointing out those that don' t agree with him. He tries to marginalize anyone that disagrees with his agenda. Apparantly if you don't agree with Barry and his left wing agenda you are a whinner and you definetly don't know whats good for you. After all. He and Congress know whats best doncha know??

Would be funny if it weren't pathetic. Guys a loser in capital letters.


----------



## Meister (Apr 5, 2010)

Vast LWC said:


> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> > Wonder what your thoughts were when the left was crucifying Bush??
> ...



When barry talks about Beck, Limbaugh, he's giving them credence in what they are saying.
Your still fear mongering.  I didn't think the left did that.


----------



## Vast LWC (Apr 5, 2010)

Claudette said:


> Don't remember that I ever heard Bush complain about what was said about him via the media. There was certainly more than enough to complain about with the left leaning LSM in this country.



The mainstream media was not calling Bush a "Nazi" and a "Stalinist".

That is not criticism, that is bullshit partisan crap.  And it's being broadcast on all the major right-wing stations.

And Bush didn't need to respond to the left-wing crap, he had the media arm of the Republican party to do it for him (AKA Murdoch's media empire).



> This POTUS makes a point of pointing out those that don' t agree with him. He tries to marginalize anyone that disagrees with his agenda. Apparantly if you don't agree with Barry and his left wing agenda you are a whinner and you definetly don't know whats good for you. After all. He and Congress know whats best doncha know??
> 
> Would be funny if it weren't pathetic. Guys a loser in capital letters.



Wow, here you are assigning the primary tactics of the right-wing talking heads to the President.  Amazing.


----------



## Stephanie (Apr 5, 2010)

Vast LWC said:


> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> > Don't remember that I ever heard Bush complain about what was said about him via the media. There was certainly more than enough to complain about with the left leaning LSM in this country.
> ...



cry us a friggen river.
you friggen lefties won't be happy until our Freedoms of Speech are stifled just to PROTECT your Dear Leader.


----------



## Vast LWC (Apr 5, 2010)

Stephanie said:


> cry us a friggen river.
> you friggen lefties won't be happy until our Freedoms of Speech are stifled just to PROTECT your Dear Leader.



Apparently you "friggin'" anarchists apparently won't be satisfied until you destroy the duly elected government of the United States.

And I'm not the one who started this thread whining about the fact that Obama was calling out the talking-heads for all the crap I've been spouting.

Apparently it's you folks that are crying about it, not I.


----------



## Stephanie (Apr 5, 2010)

Vast LWC said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> > cry us a friggen river.
> ...



no you didn't start it, but you sure hell joined in with you whining about calling the Obama, (now wait for it folks for this is BAD) a Socialist, a Communist, a Nazi.

stop the friggen world for the Dear Leader was called some names.


----------



## Immanuel (Apr 5, 2010)

jeffrockit said:


> Dems complained when Bush was in office and the unemployment was about 5. Don't hear much on that with Obama with the numbers in double digits. I thoughts Dems were all about "fairness".



Now they are saying at nearly 10% nationwide, that without them things would have been worse.  Bah!  The same might have been said about Bush at the time we were at 5%.



Vast LWC said:


> So, let me get this straight.
> 
> Limbaugh and Beck can go on the air every day and call Obama a "Socialist", a "Stalinist", a "Racist", a "Nazi", etc, etc...
> 
> ...



I don't have to listen to Rush, Sean and Beck.  I don't have to and I don't.  The only time I hear anything said by either one of them is when you guys bring it up here on site.  Besides that, I don't remember the last time I listened to two minutes of either one of their shows.  It has been a while.

I pretty much have to listen to what President Obama says.



Vast LWC said:


> I hate all talking heads.



That is something you and I share in common.



Vast LWC said:


> The President of the United States has every right to state that media sources are creating hostile environments, when they clearly ARE doing just that.



Absolutely he has every right to state that.  The problem I have is when he says they have to tone down their rhetoric for the good of the country and in the same breath demonizes more than half of the country.  It makes him look hypocritical to say the least.



Vast LWC said:


> He's not trying to shut them down, he's speaking his mind on the issue.



I don't recall anyone saying that he was trying to shut them down.  However, he is telling them to play nice when he's not willing to play nice.



Vast LWC said:


> Are you all saying that he's not allowed to respond to these douchebags?



Nope, not at all.  He's allowed to be hypocritical just as we all are.  I just don't particularly care for it.

Immie


----------



## Vast LWC (Apr 5, 2010)

Stephanie said:


> no you didn't start it, but you sure hell joined in with you whining about calling the Obama, (now wait for it folks for this is BAD) a Socialist, a Communist, a Nazi.
> 
> stop the friggen world for the Dear Leader was called some names.



Cool, I'll remember that next time you're all whining about someone criticizing your* drug-addict, anarchist, draft dodging* radio talk show host heroes.

You're right, these people aren't worth the time of the President of the United States...

...Or at least they wouldn't be if there weren't so many fucking morons out there who take their word as gospel.


----------



## Stephanie (Apr 5, 2010)

Vast LWC said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> > no you didn't start it, but you sure hell joined in with you whining about calling the Obama, (now wait for it folks for this is BAD) a Socialist, a Communist, a Nazi.
> ...



what's it to you if they do take their word as Gospel?
where is that any skin off your ass?
I'm sure you took Presidents Bush's word as Gospel.
The two faces of a LIBERAL FOLKS.


----------



## Claudette (Apr 5, 2010)

Vast LWC said:


> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> > Don't remember that I ever heard Bush complain about what was said about him via the media. There was certainly more than enough to complain about with the left leaning LSM in this country.
> ...




Wow. What a load of bs there LW.

As for Murdochs media empire. Well he has Fox. Thats one.  

The left has ABC, NBC, CBS and all the affiliates.  Those bastions of the left wing.  Didn't hear much in defence of Bush when he was being called a baby killer. Murder, natzi. Nope. nary a peep from any of the LSM. Ah. but let someone produce a sign or remark on Barry Boy and its all over the media.  Oh yeah. 

Hmmm and your worried about one station, Fox?? Thats rich. 

As for Barrys tactics. Well he learned em fair and square in Chicago bucko. He hasn't changed em and he won't . If you don't agree with him and his ridiculous agenda your a whinner and an enemy. Chicago all the way.  

He doesn't need the GOP to do anything. If he can get those idiot Dems to go along there is no telling where this yahoo will take this country. 

Wherever it is it will cost we the taxpayer big time. The more I see of Barry the more I believe if he isn't a socialist, he's damned close to one. He will have no problem sharing the taxpayers wealth any way he can. 

Buckle up. The ride ain't done yet my friend.


----------



## SFC Ollie (Apr 5, 2010)

Claudette said:


> Vast LWC said:
> 
> 
> > Claudette said:
> ...



But Mr Obama's free ride will be over next January. And he will be back in Chicago on a permanent basis in January 2013.


----------



## edthecynic (Apr 5, 2010)

Skull Pilot said:


> Flaylo said:
> 
> 
> > Skull Pilot said:
> ...


My exposing LimpTard's hypocrisy is only good "advertising" to equally dishonest CON$.
The more their MessiahRushie lies, the more DittoTards worship him. 

December 11, 2007
RUSH:  By the way,* I want to renew a bet. * I will bet my life's fortune against Algore's that what he predicts in 2030 will not happen...
*I made this offer six months ago, and I'll make it again in future days*

*Caller Proposes Recession Bet*
December 20, 2007
RUSH:   *I wouldn't enter into a wager ... publicly because I choose not too violate federal gambling laws.*


----------



## SFC Ollie (Apr 5, 2010)

edthecynic said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > Flaylo said:
> ...



You have really allowed this guy under your skin haven't you. At least you have that in common with Mr Obama.


----------



## edthecynic (Apr 5, 2010)

Lonestar_logic said:


> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...


Now wait just a minute there Slick! You can't have it both ways. 

You CON$ervaTards have been saying the MEDIA was powerful enough to bring down the all-powerful, "strongest economy that the United States ever had" Bush economy so the Dems could win the 2008 election, which they did, and now suddenly this same more powerful than the Bush government media is completely impotent.

In fact, Stuttering LimpTard said the media and the Dems TALKED us into a recession before the 2006 election to get the Dems elected even though your MessiahRushie also claims the recession didn't start until 2008!!! 

Obviously America-hating LimpTard believes his TALK will be powerful enough to prolong the Bush depression and blame the effects of his TALK on Obama.

April 5, 2010
RUSH:  * Between 2000 and 2006 we had* the strongest economy that the United States ever had.**

April 2, 2010
RUSH:  *The media tried to get you believing there was a recession for the last two years of the Bush administration.** They lie to this day telling you the recession began in 2007.* It didn't.* *It started in 2008.**

April 5, 2010
RUSH:* I was just going to get there, I was just going to get there because the Democrat National Committee and* the media, the whole Democrat Party turned the economy in order to run in 2006 and win Congress back.* They have been talking up a recession for who knows how long.* *


----------



## driveby (Apr 5, 2010)

rightwinger said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> > Rinata said:
> ...




I predicted some idiot like you would tout the " see, granny isn't dead yet " line only DAYS after the bill was signed. Hack on, lamer ......


----------



## driveby (Apr 5, 2010)

uscitizen said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> > edthecynic said:
> ...



Has his dad controlled the ratings for the last 20 years also? .......


----------



## driveby (Apr 5, 2010)

Flaylo said:


> Gunny said:
> 
> 
> > Skull Pilot said:
> ...



Whether you like Limbaugh or not, all kooks like you ever have to say about him is " fat drug addict, blah blah blah". I never see any of you moonbat morons take him to task on his positions.......


----------



## driveby (Apr 5, 2010)

Claudette said:


> Vast LWC said:
> 
> 
> > Claudette said:
> ...




You forgot racist and extremist ......


----------



## edthecynic (Apr 5, 2010)

driveby said:


> Flaylo said:
> 
> 
> > Gunny said:
> ...


How BLIND can you pretend to be????

I have made you DittoTards eat your MessiahRushie's words throughout this thread alone, and so often on this extreme Right Wing messageboard over the years that most of the CON$ who post here now deny ever listening to him and only make Alinsky like personal attacks on me to defend Stuttering LimpTard.


----------



## Meister (Apr 5, 2010)

edthecynic said:


> driveby said:
> 
> 
> > Flaylo said:
> ...



Your a buffoon, Ed.  You take quotes out of context, that were never intended to be interpreted the way you post them.  No one listens nor believes what you post, except for a few from the far far left.


----------



## SFC Ollie (Apr 5, 2010)

Yurt said:


> Obama says Beck, Limbaugh fuel 'troublesome' political climate
> 
> Obama says Beck, Limbaugh fuel 'troublesome' political climate - Yahoo! News
> 
> what a whiner...he only specifically calls out those on the right, not a peep about left wing nutters...



Tis a Good thing that someone is making his life miserable.


----------



## uscitizen (Apr 5, 2010)

driveby said:


> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> > Stephanie said:
> ...



No idiots did that


----------



## edthecynic (Apr 5, 2010)

Meister said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> > driveby said:
> ...


Another example of the first quote in my sig.

If I actually took any quotes "out of context" you would have posted an example.
Not only do I never take anything out of context, I never change any of Limptard's words to create a context like your Messiahrushie does, and then denies doing while whining that it is done to him. He does it so often he has a rationalization for when he changes the words he "quotes." But don't you dare apply the Golden Rule to him!

And as usual, I post an example:

October 3, 2007
RUSH:  We've reached a new day,* when interpreters are allowed to determine the meaning of words spoken by others.  What happens with that is the loss of meaning.*

August 22, 2008
RUSH: * The Messiah is a humorous term and used in this context because that's what he's trying to portray himself as: The Anointed One. *"I'm the one you've been waiting for," is what he means when he says, "We're the ones we've been waiting for." I'm the one you've been looking for.*

October 5, 2007
CALLER:  *Have you ever taken anybody out of context before*, any liberals?

RUSH: * Not on purpose, never, ever, do I do things like that.*  I'll tell you why, Bob.  The reason why is because I'm trying to generate informed, educated people.  I want them to be voting and spreading the word on the basis of truth and legitimacy, so there's a proper foundation for it to spread.  I am not afraid of the opposition and what they think.  I'm happy for everybody to know what the opposition thinks.  I try to explain liberalism as best I can, as often as I can on this program.  But* I don't purposely take people out of context, no, don't do any of that. *

August 7, 2009
PRESIDENT OBAMA:* Just to take a sort of realist perspective is that there's a lot of change goin' on* outside of the court *that, you know, the -- the judges have to essentially take judicial notice of.* I mean, you've got World War II, you've got, uh, the doctrines of Nazism that -- that we are fighting against that start looking uncomfortably similar to what's going on back here at home. *

RUSH:* Well, I think I just heard Barack Obama in 2001 refer to "the doctrines of Nazism that were fighting * here in our court system."**

October 21, 2008
RUSH:   *He didn't say it in those words, but that's exactly what he meant. *

November 5, 2007
RUSH:  Don't put words in my mouth


----------



## SFC Ollie (Apr 5, 2010)

edthecynic said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> > edthecynic said:
> ...



I've heard more Rush Quotes from you in this thread than I think I've ever heard anywhere....Please understand, Just because some of us are on the right does not mean that we listen to Rush. I can clearly see that you do though.


----------



## boedicca (Apr 5, 2010)

Rush is an Infotainer.  And considering Eddy's obsession, Rush is certainly succeeding.

Just sayin'.


----------



## jeffrockit (Apr 5, 2010)

Vast LWC said:


> So, let me get this straight.
> 
> Limbaugh and Beck can go on the air every day and call Obama a "Socialist", a "Stalinist", a "Racist", a "Nazi", etc, etc...
> 
> ...



I guess the office of the President is so unimportant to Obama and his ego is so big, he can't resist. It really makes the Prez look foolish and desperate to spar with talk show hosts. So by your definition, Obama is arguing with "nut jobs and drug addicts". That's the way to run the country. Putting that razor sharp focus on talk show hosts. It looks they have some impact after all.


----------



## edthecynic (Apr 5, 2010)

SFC Ollie said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> > Meister said:
> ...


Well let's see if I've got it. I've been accused of not listening to LimpTard and I've been accused of listening to him. If I don't listen to him I can't criticize him but if I do listen to him and criticize him I have a hard-on for him. So I'm wrong for criticizing him whether I listen to him or not.

So apparently it's not just Obama who is forbidden from criticizing MessiahRushie, his "non-listening" worshipers condemn anyone and everyone who criticizes their Gawwwwwwd-da.

Is that about right?


----------



## uscitizen (Apr 5, 2010)

Yep that is pretty much it.
In other words you are wrong no matter what you do or say according to the opposite side wingnutz.

And according to the ratings and numbers we have lots of Rush idiots out there.


----------



## Rinata (Apr 6, 2010)

Immanuel said:


> Rinata said:
> 
> 
> > Immanuel said:
> ...



But I did not hear him demonize anybody. He told the truth. And as far as people having their say, that is not the problem. The lies are the problem and are really getting to be too much. It has nothing to do with free speech. The GOP lies through their friggin teeth and they have been doing it since Clinton was in office.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Apr 6, 2010)

edthecynic said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > uscitizen said:
> ...



Rush doesn't speak for me. So now show me where I have stated that " the MEDIA was powerful enough to bring down the all-powerful, "strongest economy that the United States ever had" Bush economy so the Dems could win the 2008 election"

So now you answer the questions. What laws has the media enacted? How much taxes does the media forced citizens to pay?


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Apr 6, 2010)

uscitizen said:


> driveby said:
> 
> 
> > uscitizen said:
> ...



That's right, no idiots did that, it was independent thinkers that did.


----------



## edthecynic (Apr 6, 2010)

Lonestar_logic said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...


Except you are parroting the rationalization LimpTard programed you to use to deny any power, "if you can't tax anyone you don't have power." You can't even dream up your own Straw Men without your MessiahRushie!  You DittoTards do nothing but ECHO your MessiahRushie and then try to claim you thought up his stupid BS yourself. 
So take Stuttering LimpTard's Straw Man and shove it!


----------



## Stephanie (Apr 6, 2010)

edthecynic said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > edthecynic said:
> ...



your posts about Rush are so BORING I don't even bother to read them anymore.
but seeing you rant on and on about him is good for some comedic value.


----------



## edthecynic (Apr 6, 2010)

Stephanie said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xlSnOrMAq_s]YouTube - Love 01 Stephanie Knows Who[/ame]


----------



## Immanuel (Apr 6, 2010)

Rinata said:


> Immanuel said:
> 
> 
> > Rinata said:
> ...



I guess like beauty, truth is in the eye of the beholder, because all he did was demonize those who opposed his attempt to take over the American Health Care system.

Yes, the GOP lies through the skin of their teeth, but so does your beloved Democratic Party led by the head liar, Barack Obama.

Immie


----------



## SFC Ollie (Apr 6, 2010)

edthecynic said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> > edthecynic said:
> ...



I don't give a shit who you listen too or who you criticize. I don't listen to any taking heads. But I sure do hear all about them on the boards. I doubt i could even pick out more than maybe 3 of them from a lineup of 20 or however many you would want to include. You see some of us are actually intelligent enough to make up our own minds about things.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Apr 6, 2010)

edthecynic said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > edthecynic said:
> ...



Hey retard! I don't listen to Rush. Just admit that you can't answer the questions.


----------



## Rinata (Apr 6, 2010)

Immanuel said:


> Rinata said:
> 
> 
> > Immanuel said:
> ...



Yes, that's true. My hubs thought Kate Jackson was the best looking angel. Please!!!!!

So I think we had better just agree to disagree.


----------



## edthecynic (Apr 6, 2010)

Lonestar_logic said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...



Hey DittoTard! Sure you don't, you just channel his rationalizations and Straw Men. 
Just admit it, you were programmed to deflect reality with your MessiahRushie's moronic BS.

February 15, 2010
RUSH:   I can't raise your taxes

Dec 11, 2009 
RUSH:   Tiger Woods can't raise your taxes

Mar 11, 2009
RUSH:   A football team which cannot raise your taxes

Jun 25, 2009
RUSH:   In fact, private insurers cannot go out and raise taxes

Mar 3, 2010 
RUSH:   I can't cancel your insurance. I can't deny you coverage. I cannot raise your taxes.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Apr 6, 2010)

edthecynic said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > edthecynic said:
> ...



Hey dittodumbshit, I posed the questions after usshitizen or some other idiot stated the media had more power then the government. It had nothing to do with your boyfriend Rush. Get your head out of your ass and perhaps you'll notice that not every conservative listens to Rush.


----------



## edthecynic (Apr 6, 2010)

Lonestar_logic said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...


And the fact that POWER is not LIMITED to TAXES exposes your choice of your MessiahRushie's Straw Man rationalization from all the multitude of possible dodges as hardly coincidence, and proof you are a brainwashed mindless DittoTard mechanically parroting your programming and powerless to think or do anything on your own in spite of all your claims to the opposite.

In fact, the more you protest, the more it confirms I nailed you cold.
Thank you.

Hamlet:
Madam, how like you this play?

Queen:
The lady doth protest too much, methinks.
Hamlet Act 3, scene 2


----------



## Zona (Apr 6, 2010)

del said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> > The T said:
> ...



Good point, but he also doesn't have a unhealthy interest in Ostrages.


----------



## Zona (Apr 6, 2010)

Avatar4321 said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> > The T said:
> ...



Kind of like you and Obama.  Obama is so far ahead of Levin and Palin intellectually its not even funny so if this is your measuring stick, have at it.  


You think Levin or Palin could run this country?  ok, Got ya.


----------



## Stephanie (Apr 6, 2010)

Zona said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> > Zona said:
> ...



oh man, funny


----------



## Meister (Apr 6, 2010)

Zona said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> > Zona said:
> ...



Drink some more Kool-Aid, girl.


----------



## Zona (Apr 6, 2010)

Meister said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> > Avatar4321 said:
> ...



Once again, your fact checking sucks.  I am a guy from ari*Zona*!  Get it now?  Fact checking republican who thinks Palin would make a good president.


----------



## Meister (Apr 6, 2010)

Zona said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> > Zona said:
> ...



Do you wear skirts, or strictly slacks?  I was referring to you thinking barry is such a intellect.   I don't see it.
Hey, still picking up the sailors in San Diego on the weekends?
racist bastard


----------



## Si modo (Apr 7, 2010)

Meister said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> > Meister said:
> ...


And Zona thinks I'm a guy.  Maybe that's why I get the racey messages from him.


----------



## Meister (Apr 7, 2010)

Si modo said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> > Zona said:
> ...



Mystery solved


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Apr 7, 2010)

edthecynic said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > edthecynic said:
> ...



Hey dittodumbshit, I didn't limit my questions to taxes. My first question was, which entity enacts laws? The media or the government? Once again you've shown your utter stupidity and your insatiable fondness for Rush.


----------



## Politifiend (Apr 7, 2010)

Good point. Shame you had to make it.


----------



## Politifiend (Apr 7, 2010)

Insanity and genius are distant cousins.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Apr 7, 2010)

This is why even a cretin like Ahmadinejad laughs at Obama.


----------



## edthecynic (Apr 7, 2010)

Lonestar_logic said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...


A perfect example of a half-truth. You limited the DEFINITION of POWER to making laws and collecting taxes for comparing the power of the media to the power of government. The poster pointed out, and CON$ habitually whine, that the media has the power to get the people who make the laws elected or not.

So you can't have it both ways, you can't whine about the media being powerful enough to influence the election of Obama while calling the media powerless because the media can't make tax law.


----------



## Rinata (Apr 7, 2010)

Zona said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> > Zona said:
> ...


----------



## Rinata (Apr 7, 2010)

Meister said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> > Meister said:
> ...



Really??? That's a big freakin surprise!! You not recognizing an intellectual???


----------



## Rinata (Apr 7, 2010)

CrusaderFrank said:


> This is why even a cretin like Ahmadinejad laughs at Obama.



How would you know that?? Did you attend a dinner party in Iran or something and he mentioned it over cocktails???


----------



## Meister (Apr 7, 2010)

Rinata said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> > Zona said:
> ...



Your stupidity is showing again rinata.


----------



## Zona (Apr 7, 2010)

Si modo said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> > Zona said:
> ...



I give you permission to bring  in a im I sent that said you were a guy or a girl.  Think highly of yourself wont ya.


----------



## Zona (Apr 7, 2010)

Meister said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> > Meister said:
> ...



I have only been back to Diego a couple times since retiring from the Navy there in 2004.  Oh and you don't cruise for Sailors in San Diego, you do that in National city.  

Fact checker who thinks Palin would be a good president.  You are uh, challenged  and a horrible fact checker.  You credibility is way way way up there skippy.


----------



## Meister (Apr 7, 2010)

Zona said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> > Zona said:
> ...


*
I'm sure you know exactly where to troll for the sailors, girl.*
I never said that palin would be a good president, You might want to do some fact checking yourself.
I said that I didn't think barry was an intellect.
racist bastard


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Apr 8, 2010)

edthecynic said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > edthecynic said:
> ...



The only people that whine on this board is you and your idiot friends. 

Long Live RUSH!


----------



## Rinata (Apr 8, 2010)

Meister said:


> Rinata said:
> 
> 
> > Meister said:
> ...



No, that's your own stupidity blowing in your face as you try to identify an intellectual.


----------



## Meister (Apr 8, 2010)

Rinata said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> > Rinata said:
> ...



If "your intellect", barry was anything close to that he would be gaining control of the economy and the deficit...neither which he has control of, or even close to getting a grasp.  If he was an "intellect" he would have figured out a way to reaching out across the isle, which he isn't smart enough to do.
Chicago politics does not equate to "intellect", but stupidity will never see that, rinata


----------



## G.T. (Apr 8, 2010)

Meister said:


> Rinata said:
> 
> 
> > Meister said:
> ...



Stupidity, like stupidity enough to believe a virtually crashed economy could be fully recovered within a year and a half? That sort of stupidity? Enough with the simple minded bullshit, for fuck's sake. Get a new hobby.


----------



## Rinata (Apr 8, 2010)

Meister said:


> Rinata said:
> 
> 
> > Meister said:
> ...



You know, this is one of the stupidest posts you have ever done. Have you no logic at all?? Did you thing Obama had a magic wand when he took office to just poof the deficit and the economy??

And he has reached out to the party of no over and over. They want him to fail and they have said so a million times!!! Again, he has no magic wand.

Lastly, Chicago politics has nothing to do with it. I'm embarrassed for you. Please think before you post.


----------

